
GOG offers 27 games for free to help pass the time - taftster
https://www.gog.com/partner/stay_at_home
======
jmiskovic
Lord of Midnight was a piece of art. A game of epic scale that managed to
combine army-rallying and war strategy with adventuring and sneaking behind
enemy lines.

It was also a product of a time when everything was possible and single-person
would do everything from graphics to programming to writing (in this case a
substantial novella). It seeps nostalgia from every pore.

Unfortunately it won't sit well with today's gamers. Not just because the low
resolution graphics, but because it requires much patience and learning from
own mistakes. The culture has long shifted to hand-guiding and "succeed on
first try" mentality.

------
raybb
FYI almost all of these games are usually free.

~~~
glouwbug
Making a couple games free to showcase a collection of 20 something already
free games is nothing to complain about. GOG is reaching out to those in need
during hard self isolating times.

It is a win for everyone, and in my books, GOG deserves our money.

------
oweiler
Stargunner was a very nice R Type clone.

